
Ask HN: What software/services/apps to you use for stock market trading? - gchp
I&#x27;ve been wanting to invest in the stock market for a while now, but I don&#x27;t want the overhead of having to go through a traditional bricks-and-mortar brokerage firm to buy&#x2F;sell stocks.<p>I&#x27;ve looked at a few online services such as Robinhood[1] however it requires US residency which is unfortunate, as it looks like a great solution. I&#x27;ve also seen Drivewealth[2], which only exists as an iOS app.<p>I&#x27;m wondering if anyone has suggestions on what they use, be in in the US or not. Are online services worth it? Or is it best to just go down the traditional brokerage line?<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;robinhood.com&#x2F;
[2]: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;drivewealth.com&#x2F;
======
rafiki6
This is going to be very dependent on where you live. Generally speaking you
have to open a brokerage account to be able to buy and sell stocks, and most
online brokerages operate within their jurisdiction because stock trading is a
part of the heavily regulated finance industry.

------
osullivj
For market data and news tiingo.com. For historical data quandl.com.

